# Doping forum drink rules



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fan boy=1 drink
Trolling=1 drink
True colors=1 drink
Semantics=1 drink
Extreme semantics and legal mumbo jumbo from anyone who didn't go to law school=2 drinks
Blatant lack of a sense of humor=3 drinks. Yes, I'm looking at YOU!
Personal attacks: you owe Coolhand a beer. 

If you can survive a week without dying or cirrhosis, you win.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

hater = 1 drink


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

reporting a poster to the USADA playclean hotline=10 drinks
reporting a post=1 drink
being gotten to and negatively repping someone=1 drink
getting banned and coming back to negatively rep someone=3 drinks
(Chris X would be dead from alcohol poisoning by now)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ahhh, Chris X.

Bating, bating, and bating people into personal attacks=2 drinks. 
Getting offended when they attack=3 drinks.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rep +1.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Ahhh, Chris X.
> 
> *Bating*, *bating*, and *bating* people into personal attacks=2 drinks.
> Getting offended when they attack=3 drinks.


How about dedicating an entire post to pointing out someone else's spelling/grammar mistakes?


EDIT: At least I hope that's a spelling mistake...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PhotonFreak said:


> How about dedicating an entire post to pointing out someone else's spelling/grammar mistakes?
> 
> 
> EDIT: At least I hope that's a spelling mistake...


It was actually more of an Idiocracy reference. Perhaps too obscure in these parts.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

How many drinks if I'm just in here padding my poast count?


J/K- thanks Spade for injecting some much-needed levity into a forum which is in dire need of it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What do I have to do to get my drinks intravenously?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> What do I have to do to get my drinks intravenously?


Hang out with the guys of Motley Crue.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Visions of Pamela Anderson. Bounce!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Visions of Pamela Anderson. Bounce!


Ahhhhh, Baywatch and the slow motion running shots. Themz some boobies.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Personal attacks: you owe Coolhand a beer.


I am going to need a separate beer fridge. . .


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

We're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Spammer jumps in the thread. No drinks, but everyone is required to do jazz hands.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Spammer jumps in the thread. No drinks, but everyone is required to do jazz hands.


Ha! I didn't even know what "jazz hands" were until about 6 years ago or so when my pixie of a personal trainer had to explain it to me.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Ha! I didn't even know what "jazz hands" were until about 6 years ago or so when my pixie of a personal trainer had to explain it to me.


I'm going to amend the rule a bit. You have to take a drink if you get it wrong. It's STEP, 2, 3, then JAZZ HANDS!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dammit. Alright everyone. Step, 2, 3, JAZZ HANDS!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bashing Americans for industrial park crits? Two drinks.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Bashing Americans for industrial park crits? Two drinks.


For godsake, not the industrial parking lot crit boy crap! Football stadium parking lot is more cred, it's where the big boys come to romp!!:thumbsup:

oh and I know where you put your car key, right under the windshield wipers!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Level playing field=2 drinks, unless you're very rich. In that case, you get an unfair advantage and only have to take 1 drink while everyone else takes 2.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

aclinjury said:


> oh and I know where you put your car key, right under the windshield wipers!:smilewinkgrin:


Wrong!!! It's on the driver side back tire. Oh, crap! Now where am I going to put it?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Level playing field=2 drinks, unless you're very rich. In that case, you get an unfair advantage and only have to take 1 drink while everyone else takes 2.


Plus Motoman gets it from the fridge or cabinet and brings it to you, so you don't have to get up from the couch. :thumbsup:


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Asking if the pro peloton is now clean = 2 drinks

Wearing a Livestrong bracelet still (while typing?) = drink a keg


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Would it be a bad idea to wear one on my right wrist to see if I can get someone angry enough to try to chase me down?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Can someone come up with a conversion table for drinks-to-bong-hits?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I only doped between races: A keg.


----------

